# Twiggs County



## ts3600 (Mar 13, 2017)

T&R Hunting Club in Twiggs county has a few openings.  3000 acres lots Deer, Hogs, Turkey, Ducks, small game to hunt.  Campsite with water, electric, etc  $975.  Email tsadler3600@gmail.com for details  also check out our facebook page at T&R Hunting Club


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 13, 2017)

PM sent about price.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 13, 2017)

Any other details available?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 13, 2017)

*Please describe the property*

Is it by the river? Hogs? Number of members? Family or individual membership? Camp site? Electric and water? Skinning station? Buildings? Boat ramp? Fishing? Tellus something about the club including the rules?


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 13, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Is it by the river? Hogs? Number of members? Family or individual membership? Camp site? Electric and water? Skinning station? Buildings? Boat ramp? Fishing? Tellus something about the club including the rules?



What he said....


----------



## 66 POJ (Mar 13, 2017)

Email sent, meant to also ask how many members? -Frank


----------



## Gary Cobb (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like more information on your club. Please call me (Gary Cobb) at 912-237-1555.  I am interested in how many members and the club rules.  I have a club in Reidsville, Georgia but am looking for another place to hunt closer to where I live. Since I moved to Jasper, Georgia, it is hard to drive to Reidsville every time I want to go hunting. I am only interested in killing nice bucks.  I let a lot of deer walk because I've killed plenty of deer over my lifetime.  I just love being out in the woods.  Thanks for your time and I look forward to your call.


----------



## strike (Mar 20, 2017)

Coon hunting?


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 22, 2017)

Send me an email to tsadler3600@gmail.com and I will send all the info about the club


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 3, 2017)

ts3600 said:


> T&R Hunting Club in Twiggs county has a few openings.  3000 acres lots Deer, Hogs, Turkey, Ducks, small game to hunt.  Campsite with water, electric, etc  $975.  Email tsadler3600@gmail.com for details  also check out our facebook page at T&R Hunting Club



Only few spots left


----------

